# What to do before I shoot the PM9



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

Clean, Lube, rack slide, polish ramp?? What is everyone using for Lube I like CLP it what I use on all my GLocks!

Just want to have gun it top shape before I test/break-in gun!


----------



## brent375hh (May 24, 2009)

I would just shoot it with breakfree and head to the range. If you have no problems, why polish anything unless it is really rough. Mine came quite polished out of the box.


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

I usually just wipe of the excess factory stuff from the exterior of the gun and clean the barrel. After the first session is when I take the gun apart and clean all the snot out of it and lube the slide with remoil and run a wet patch down the barrel. Should be good to go after that.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Give it a full cleaning to remove any debris or shavings that are still there from Kahr. Then, oil it up, maybe a little on the liberal side for break-in. I swear by Weapon Shield, its awesome! 

As far as polishing... I have had about 600 rds through my Kahr, but after 300 or so, I went through with some Flitz polish and a dremel with cloth polishing tip and polished the entire exterior of the barrel chamber as well as some points on the rails. It made the gun extremely smooth and makes the glossy stainless chamber look really nice when seen through the ejection port. I also took some 800 grit paper and layer it over a piece of glass, then slowly and carefully polished the milling marks away on the chamber before hitting it with the Flitz. Turned out really nice, and you don't end up having a chamber with wear marks on it!


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> Give it a full cleaning to remove any debris or shavings that are still there from Kahr. Then, oil it up, maybe a little on the liberal side for break-in. I swear by Weapon Shield, its awesome!
> 
> As far as polishing... I have had about 600 rds through my Kahr, but after 300 or so, I went through with some Flitz polish and a dremel with cloth polishing tip and polished the entire exterior of the barrel chamber as well as some points on the rails. It made the gun extremely smooth and makes the glossy stainless chamber look really nice when seen through the ejection port. I also took some 800 grit paper and layer it over a piece of glass, then slowly and carefully polished the milling marks away on the chamber before hitting it with the Flitz. Turned out really nice, and you don't end up having a chamber with wear marks on it!


That's some really good advice.


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> I swear by Weapon Shield, its awesome!


YFZsandrider "weapon Shield" looks like an awesome product. Can it only be ordered from the mfg.'s website? I've never seen it in stores but I would like to try some.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I was turned onto it by my father and love the stuff! I bought it in a small, refillable application "pen" and also have a lage bottle that'll propable last a couple years before I have to get more. I don't know where you can find it other than that I couldn't track any down at local gun shops, but a local custom AR maker (Olympic Arms) sells it exclusively. I had read on another forum that the guy who developed Weapon Shield, had previously been responsible for FP-10, but that its formula had been changed, so he came out with Weapon Shield. Don't know how true that is, just something I read.

Hard to tell from this picture, but it comes in a small tube with an inch, or so, long needle at the end that lets you very precisely put as much or little in one spot as you like. I use it on my tight fitting 1911s and run a _very fine_ bead down the frame rails. Makes extra oiling at the range really easy as well. You can put a fraction of a drop in just the right spot.


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

YZF sandrider???...does this mena you ride a Yamha YZF??? I ride a 2004 XR400... in the desert!:watching:


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

border bandit32 said:


> YZF sandrider???...does this mena you ride a Yamha YZF??? I ride a 2004 XR400... in the desert!:watching:


YFZ.... YFZ450 Yamaha quad on paddles:smt033

YZF is a bike

I don't have any pics of mine, but this is the same model.


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool!!


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

An inexpensive althernative that works exceptionally well for lube is Mobil One synthetic. Works in my PM9, PPS, XD9, Sig 2022, Springfield EMP, and the revolvers. Never have had a problem. Got the recommendation from some guys on the PPS forum as well as elsewhere.


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

Hollander, I've heard this before from several people that use mobil 1 synthetic that it works great on guns.
Im going to give it a try and see how it does. Is there and viscosity that works the best, 5W30?, 10W40?
20W50? What exactly are you using?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Nerostarr said:


> Hollander, I've heard this before from several people that use mobil 1 synthetic that it works great on guns.
> Im going to give it a try and see how it does. Is there and viscosity that works the best, 5W30?, 10W40?
> 20W50? What exactly are you using?


I've heard it works very well, too. If you think about it, an engine will put the lubricant under far more strenuous conditions with regard to heat and friction than you firing your handgun ever could. And Mobil 1 is arguably the best fully synthetic oil on the shelf. I haven't heard all the arguements for it, but I wouldn't buy it in an attempt to save money.... my bottles of Weapon Shield ran me around $20, sure more than a quart of synthetic motor oil, but what I have will propably last me 5 years.

As for viscosity, I would say the thicker the better. Propably 20w-50.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

I got some from my son who uses it in his Corvettes. I just had him fill up an old prescription bottle - probably about 3 oz. I am not sure about the viscosity but I recall reading about the 20/50 stuff. All I know is that it works great in all my guns, even those which supposedly are a little finiky like the Kahr PM9 and the PPS. I usually use a Qtip to apply and then wipe any excess off lightly with my finger. The PPS likes to be a little on the wet side. Since I was new to handguns until last October it was read, read, read on many forums and then do a little experimenting as well. I usually stick with what I find that works well. I do use CLP on the revolvers to remove some of the dark residue on the cylinders. Just my 2 cents with what I have learned and tried.


----------



## packinaglock (Aug 31, 2009)

That Mobil One sounds like a good idea, I got to try that.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've been using Mobile 1 Synthetic for almost 3 years now. Never had a problem. It's all my Sig and my AR have ever known.


----------

